# dirt jumper/xc bike?



## nhrider90 (Feb 21, 2009)

are there any xc bikes that could double as dirt jumpers too?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Not really. The geometry for one is not so good for the other. You can find one that compromises like a Santa Cruz Chameleon. Or you could get an AM bike and jump it, but it's not ideal for either situation.


----------



## sixgun_sound (Dec 1, 2007)

There's always the 9-speed stp.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The STP is hardly an XC bike though.


----------



## Street Rider (Feb 18, 2009)

There is something actually made as an aggressive XC frame.

The NS Society frame:
"Made using the same technology as the Suburban but with ultra light Tange cromo, the Society weighs in at only 2.1kg. That coupled with impressive riding quality of steel makes the Society frame stand well above its harsh aluminium counterparts. Build it light and its perfect for enduro races or build it strong for aggressive all mountain sessions - either way you can ride this hard without fear of failure."


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Identiti's Mr. Hyde is also a slack version of their Dr. Jekyll with a taller seat tube and less intense geo. It'll get you close to the DJ/XC line.


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

Read this stuff
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=495940


----------



## nhrider90 (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks for the link, some good insight


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

I ride my DJ bike xc. Threw on some gears and a chain guide it works great. My rig is a khs dj something or another. 

It seems like my bike is a little bit of an outdated DJ geometry, a little longer toptube and a little more slack head tube angle than the current designs. but all of these features make for a better trail bike.

This bike got me into park and DJ, but I have a much easier time nosing into landings and ramps with other peoples bikes. my point is we all need three mountain bikes park/xc/dh and usually if you try to dual purpose a bike it will be good at one and suck at the other or worse yet bet mediocre at both. Mine is definitly mediocre at both but its what I learned on so I can deal


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

I use my heckler for trails and light DJ. It has wide bars short stem two chain rings w/bash guard adjustable post flats durable wheel set w/ 2.3 tires and durable fork w/20mm.....


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

I have been considering making the same thing. I have a nightrain but its 12" seattube and short post make it impossible for sitting in. I want something for the trails when my 34lb FS bike is a lug

I have found the frames I'm looking at include SC chameleon (m), kona shred (m), yeti dj (long), dmr trailstar (16"). These bikes have decent size seat tubes for my height (5'11") while being a tad small. 

I'll likely have the bike geared SS or 1x9 and have a sawed off post and a longer one. I'll be using a pike coil, 95mm for jump, 120ish for trails.

The frames i mentioned have decent size seat tubes and top tubes, so I'm not overly cramped on the trails.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

sammysmc said:


> I have been considering making the same thing. I have a nightrain but its 12" seattube and short post make it impossible for sitting in. I want something for the trails when my 34lb FS bike is a lug
> 
> I have found the frames I'm looking at include SC chameleon (m), kona shred (m), yeti dj (long), dmr trailstar (16"). These bikes have decent size seat tubes for my height (5'11") while being a tad small.
> 
> ...


I guess I'd be more interested in a DJ bike that doubles as an XC bike and not the other way around. As between the Santa Cruz Jackal or the Chameleon, I would definitely go with the Jackal. I have ridden both of them on jumps/pump track and the Chameleon felt kinda wack in the air, plus the seat was still in the way even when it was all the way down.

This is my friend on his Jackal. He just has a quick release post and drops it to jump and raises it for xc rides (long ones too).


----------



## nhrider90 (Feb 21, 2009)

nice, i'll have to check those out. thanks for the pic


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

I might as well post this. I compiled a list of frames I am considering for a similar build. I don't mean to threadjack, I hope this is helpful. I'd be open to any feedback










the reign x is for reference. its my fs frame. I'm 5'10 and 3/4, so thats what the frame sizes are based on.

I didn't put any frames with tiny seat tubes on it, or ones that seemed to have too short of top tubes. They are all geared frames too, no horizontal dropouts.


----------

